# Blood of Kittens "Bombshell"



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

> Ok the ”Bombshell” I really need to use better wording…
> 
> ”By the end of the next Olympics we will treated to 6th ed Warhammer 40k”
> Now that is something that people that follow GW trends have suspected for awhile. So really that is not that earth shattering. What makes 6thed potentially earth shattering is the version of AoBR we will get. For the first time ever neither Xenos, the Warriors of Roboute Guilliman, or the Sledgehammer of the Emperor will be chosen to fill the starter box.
> ...


Interesting to say the least...

Remember to take your daily dose of salt.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

So some other sm chapter thats not ultramarines successor vs a chaos legion? Thats what I'm guessing.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

darknightdrako said:


> So some other sm chapter thats not ultramarines successor vs a chaos legion? Thats what I'm guessing.


As for as I can see that would be the only possible option.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

so no xenos either, so as said above some other SM chapter VS CSM, which to me could be boring. I prefer MCC's idea of sisters vs necrons


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

But I had heard that the Blood Ravens would get a codex before 6th Ed.


----------



## jimbo1701 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, as it would have to be good guys Vs bad guys, and I think it's a fair bet that it will be based on two races that are released either side of the starter set. With that in mind, along with the above criteria, we can eliminate the following:

not Xenos

dark eldar
eldar
orks
tyranids
tau - probably updated before then
necrons - probably updated before then

not the Warriors of Roboute Guilliman

ultramarines/codex marines

not the Sledgehammer of the Emperor

imperial guard

And by elimination, anything that has had a book in 5th edition

Chaos daemons
Grey Knights
Blood Angels
Space Wolves

Leaving just four codices to choose from

Sister of battle
Chaos Space Marines
Dark Angels
Black Templars

Or, the rumoured new race????

My money would be on Sisters Vs Chaos SM. Reasoning being, Chaos is the most likely choice for the villain and it is in much need of plastic updating. (dreadnought, obliterators, raptors, havocs, plague marines, noise marines, thousand sons) A starter box would allow updates of certain models, while the new range of plastics released with the codex would cover the rest. Sisters are in pretty much the same postition and would thus be a better choice for a starter set (which, with 25 models, could pretty much cover the entire sisters range*) and would make them a more popular choice amongst new players. Templars and dark Angels are a bit too niche for a starter set and are already well supported with plastics.

* something along the lines of:

Penitent engine
10 sisters, 1 with special weapon, 1 with heavy weapon, 1 with standard
5 celestians, 2 with special weapons
5 dominions, 4 with heavy weapons
5 seraphim, 2 with hand flamers
1 HQ with jump pack

Seeing as the models would be smaller than SMs and would need to be slightly greater in number than the CSM force to balance better, I think those numbers would be realistic, especially seeing how much was in the island of blood set. On that note, may as well speculate as to CSMs:

1 sorceror
1 dreadnought
10 plague marines
5 raptors
2 oblitorators


Also, the dates for Olympics are:

London Olympics 2012
27 July –12 Aug 2012

Paralympics
29 August – 9 Sept 2012

July for book, then september for box?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Just going by what was quoted, but if everyone was expecting it then it really isn't all that much of a damn bombshell, is it?

As long as my wolves get another badass codex, come back Phil, I will be like fat kid in a bakery.

As far as box goes, I would like to see Dark Angels hunting the Fallen. Would be sufficiently epic for a starter.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Clearly all lies.

SoB vs CSM or some other non-xenos slant on that might sound pretty good to the long term gamer, but these sets are marketed as an introduction to the game.

You are going to get UM vs Orks or Nids and like it.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree impossible to do Sisters as a starting army.... just makes zero sense. It will be a Sm chapter of some type. The most likely candidate as discussed would be DA... but perhaps not.

If the figures for AOBR are anything to go on and looking at what they may do further on, its possible they would choose Imperial Fists, Crimson Fists, White Scars, or something like that as a second tier starter. My MONEY... if it is the case, Crimson Fists. This would keep with the tradition... especially since they have such a rich background and it keeps their enemy rather usual with a re-release of something like Orks.

From a marketing perspective, CSM would be great against SM... but I am unsure how likely it is. It could be SM vs Tau?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sisters? One of the worse marketing ideas in a starter set of all time. To us who are in the hobby, it would be cool, but it is a "STARTER SET" meant for new people, meaning that Space Marines vs. something is the best idea.


----------



## jimbo1701 (Apr 5, 2009)

While I agree that it would be unprecedented for GW to not put SM in the book, CSM (going by the hints from BoK) would be the obvious choice for villains, and I would hope they wouldn't go for MeQ Vs MeQ, (not a very good starter set) lending some credence to an army such as sisters. Personally I think Tau would be a good choice as they are the antithesis of MeQs, but if no Xenos are included then they're obviously out.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Isn't Blood of Kittens that site which throws around of a skidmarked undies on the off chance that one of them may be a scoop?

Until proved wrong, I'm calling bollocks. I'll stick with waiting for Harry et al to put something a bit more solid across before I waste my time with these shit stirrers.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Well if this is true and it will be SM on SM. My money would go on Blood Ravens Vs Black Legion. All the groundwork and characters have been fleshed out in DOW and from a marketing angle it would make a lot of sense as a lot of PC gamers will instantly recognise the protagonists. If it is also true that a BR codex is coming it could also provide a neat tie in. The only downside for BR fans is they could become the new GW poster boys.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I would really like to see Sisters vs something but I just dont think GW would create a start box with women in it, they have a hard time dealing with women as it is and so does people who plays space marines so it just wouldn't be "fair" to them. So it will be another generic lame ass space marine vs something else. Probably Black Tempars vs Chaos Space Maines, enough penis in the box to satisfy even the biggest sm fan....

/facepalm


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I really can't see it be Blood Ravens, there has been rumours and wish listing about a Dex for them for years, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I really can't see it be Blood Ravens, there has been rumours and wish listing about a Dex for them for years, it's not going to happen.


Putting the Dex aside they still make a lot of sense.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like made up shite to be fair, they are basing it on it was 4 years between the last edition and the previous, 2013 mid year at the soonest IMHO , 40k is very hot right now, loads of new releases and serious model /codex revampage going on i could see this edition staying another two years maybe more and isnt hobbit out next year?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Something besides Marines would be awesome. 

Show the new guys that there`s something else in the game and say _Fuck you_ to Matt Ward at the same time. 

Come on! It`s a win-win!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I guess if GW had some brains they would try to market a starter set at existing players to try and get them to start another army, wouldn't that be a bigger seller than for new players? They could just rebox the AoBR with a new 6ed minidex.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> ..._Fuck you_ to Matt Ward...


This deserves to be posted twice.



They did do HE and Skaven for WHFB, so having SoB for a new 40k starter set is not entirely out of the question, especially if it focused more on the inquisition side. The rumour still sounds like made up bullshit though.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Vaz said:


> Isn't Blood of Kittens that site which throws around of a skidmarked undies on the off chance that one of them may be a scoop?
> 
> Until proved wrong, I'm calling bollocks. I'll stick with waiting for Harry et al to put something a bit more solid across before I waste my time with these shit stirrers.


Pretty much bang on.

The name "bloodofkittens" highlights the mentality of the retard dribbing behind the wheel.

He's one of the Bellend of Lost Souls crowd. Fuck off.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

For the 6th ed starter box my guess would be GKs vs Daemons going by the options.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

black templars vs chaos space marines.


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rogue Ad Mech vs. Space Wolves 

Black library fluff has been playing up the 'empire within an empire' nature of the AdMech AND the SW's role as the Imperium's enforcers.

6th Ed will have to shove the fluff on a little bit more towards Midnight without actually pressing the Apocalypse button.. A brewing AdMech/Imperium civil war would be a fresh injection of Grimdark to the franchise.

Plastic skitarii and wolves with an AdMech Knight and a Leman Russ mini in the box.

Ok, it'll never happen, but it'd be kinda cool...

Nick.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

SoB vs Slanneshi Deamons. It would be every neck beards wet dream.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> They did do HE and Skaven for WHFB, so having SoB for a new 40k starter set is not entirely out of the question, especially if it focused more on the inquisition side. The rumour still sounds like made up bullshit though


High Elves have been in the WHF starter kit before now. It was them vs Goblins back in the 90's. Standard Good Guys vs Bad Guys.

As 40% of ALL 40K sales are Space Marines, and they are tailored to be the easiest army for a new player to get to grips with, it is highly unlikely that the good guys will be anything but SM. A differing Chapter maybe, but SM all the same. At a push they may do Imperial Guard, but I wouldn't bet on it as the model count would have to be very high and include at least 2 tanks. 

Putting Sisters in it would be lovely, but they are a fringe army. They have put an entirely new army in the box before now (DE back in the late 90's), but as a starting point for every new 40K player that joins the hobby, the box has to be easy to comprehend and part of the main storyline of the 40K universe. Which means a clearly defined Good Side and Bad Side, and not having Astartes as the Good Side blurs the edges somewhat. They are the 40K universe's finest, after all.

As to the Bad Guys? Taking out Xenos options leaves you with Chaos. Which, unless the Daemons are getting merged back with CSM, means marines vs marines. Not really a viable option. Marines vs Daemons alone? Possible, but the Codex would need to be the first one out and hugely revamped to make it simpler for starting players. 

So, realistically, you are looking at an Imperial Side (Marine Chapter of some description or Imperial Guard), vs a non-Imperial, Xenos army. Regardless of any 'rumours', simple marketing sense dictates this. 
40K is Humanity vs everything else. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Nick1080 said:


> Rogue Ad Mech vs. Space Wolves
> 
> Black library fluff has been playing up the 'empire within an empire' nature of the AdMech AND the SW's role as the Imperium's enforcers.
> 
> ...


:shok:Thanks a lot for putting it into my head. Now I'll have the despair of knowing that this will never happen.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Black Templars vs. CSM, coinciding with the release of the MMO.

Much to the chagrin of current BT players.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Catpain Rich said:


> For the 6th ed starter box my guess would be GKs vs Daemons going by the options.


That's not a bad shout, actually. You've got a Marine chapter [ish] to satisfy the noobs and the shareholders. You've got an opportunity to do exclusive plastic Plague-Bearers so both 40k and WFB veteran daemon players will have to buy the box [ker-ching!]...

But this is all conjecture, and based on the ramblings of "Blood of Kittens" - not the most reliable source!

And yes, the release of the Hobbit movie in 2012 would suggest that the 6th edition of 40k would be pushed back until at least the following year in order to milk the movie cash cow.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I honestly just don't trust this kittens character. I call bollocks until much closer to the time.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> But this is all conjecture, and based on the ramblings of "Blood of Kittens" - not the most reliable source!


Quick question: Has BoK really been that unreliable. From some of the older BoK rumors that they posted on their site, looks like BoK has been pretty accurate. I don't know, maybe I haven't been paying attention enough, but I can't really see why they have such a bad reputation.

Besides, this particular rumor doesn't exactly seem earth shattering.

Edit: this in no way suggests that I say trust them without reserve. Just seems like the criticisms are a little harsher than should be for a "rumor" spreader.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not a fan of BoK, but I think they've been somewhat accurate in their GK rumors... Anyhow, 6th ed. in 2012 is not a rumor as much as an educated guess. That would be about 4 years after 5th ed., a rather normal cycle for GW.

Phil


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

SteelSpectre said:


> Quick question: Has BoK really been that unreliable. From some of the older BoK rumors that they posted on their site, looks like BoK has been pretty accurate. I don't know, maybe I haven't been paying attention enough, but I can't really see why they have such a bad reputation.


BoK has two kinds of rumours. Accurate ones which they are just repeating from other sources, and inaccurate ones, which are unique to BoK.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> But I had heard that the Blood Ravens would get a codex before 6th Ed.





Chimaera said:


> Well if this is true and it will be SM on SM. My money would go on Blood Ravens Vs Black Legion. All the groundwork and characters have been fleshed out in DOW and from a marketing angle it would make a lot of sense as a lot of PC gamers will instantly recognise the protagonists. If it is also true that a BR codex is coming it could also provide a neat tie in. The only downside for BR fans is they could become the new GW poster boys.


fail trolls fail



Serpion5 said:


> Something besides Marines would be awesome.
> 
> Show the new guys that there`s something else in the game and say _Fuck you_ to Matt Ward at the same time.
> 
> Come on! It`s a win-win!


no, it's a win-win-lose-lose-lose-lose-etc. more likely.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Both 40K and Fantasy tend to run on 4-ish year cycles, as has been mentioned above, with roughly 2 years between each system. The Hobbit wouldn't 'push back' any new 40K release, as the systems are unrelated and run side-by-side, written by different writers. Models are sculpted by a set team (LotR is primarily a Perry-plus-a-one-other job), who get to see super-secret pictures in advance and so work seperately from the main team - meaning other sculpting doesn't get pushed back for 40K/WHF that much.

They plan for these things a _long_ time in advance. Any new 40K will have been worked on for the last year at least, with the newest Codecii having seemingly non-sensical rules in them designed to work better with the new system. For example, the GK may seem overpowered now, but the new rules may nerf that slightly. Any rumoured Necron release will undoubtedly be written with the new rules in mind. 

And regardless of what is in the box, SM will 95% likely be the first (or possibly 2nd) Codex updated afterwards as so many people play it (40% of the entire player-base). Given it's been a few years since their last update, CSM will likely follow it as one of the biggest other sellers. 

It's not GW being dicks, it's simple good marketing strategy.

Oh, and will people please give it a rest with the "F*** you Matt"'s? The SM Codex is fine. It's not broken, it can be beaten, and it was always going to be UM heavy as they are THE Codex army, always have been in the Fluff, and the Studio has about 8-10,000pts of the damned things (3/4 of which you can see in the museum) as opposed to 1500-3000 of the other minor Chapters. The decision to go heavily with UM was not solely his - the entire Studio management team and those above them made that decision for him when they planned the box covers, painting schedule, models to be sculpted and writing schedule. Matt is just the poor bugger who had his name plastered over the front of the book and so caught all the flak for it...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> The Hobbit wouldn't 'push back' any new 40K release, as the systems are unrelated and run side-by-side, written by different writers. Models are sculpted by a set team (LotR is primarily a Perry-plus-a-one-other job), who get to see super-secret pictures in advance and so work seperately from the main team - meaning other sculpting doesn't get pushed back for 40K/WHF that much.


It's not an issue of production [of either rules or miniatures] that would push back a new edition of 40k...again it would be simple marketing strategy. If you want to maximise the potential income of the Hobbit film and associated games, you don't want to confuse the consumer by offering him another "big shiny" [like 40k] to buy...


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

With a big dose of salt .....

but why the assumption of Powered Armour?

As iconic a starter set could be (without xenos); how about

IG and Necrons.

Marketing potential for the IG alone, is tempting ...... and the Necrons would time right for the Codex revamp that is needed.

Possibilities presented:

Let the BoK bashing reconvene.:angel:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> It's not an issue of production [of either rules or miniatures] that would push back a new edition of 40k...again it would be simple marketing strategy. If you want to maximise the potential income of the Hobbit film and associated games, you don't want to confuse the consumer by offering him another "big shiny" [like 40k] to buy...


Actually production is an issue, GW only have a limited number of moulding machines,packers,printers etc a new core set of rules will interrupt the procedures.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

> ”By the end of the next Olympics we will treated to 6th ed Warhammer 40k”


This, is a load of hotspur



> For the first time ever neither Xenos, the Warriors of Roboute Guilliman, or the Sledgehammer of the Emperor will be chosen to fill the starter box.


A steaming pile of Tottenham




> What that means well all of us will have to wait to find out…


What it means is that bloodofkittens continues to spew bilge of the lowest order


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Arsenal Fan?


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

F*** you GW grey knights finally get something then you out date them the next year why do you even do this you update the space marines the month after the 6th edition release and do the unloved better cooled much more deserving races like the sisters and grey knights and you out date them as it might actually be competition to their beloved space marines. I bet dark angels wont even get an update this edition . Why does GW favor their peto-richkid-fanboy-nob-retards when the veterans with jobs can be a much more beneficial market.

Don't forget to take your daily dose of cynicism k:

edit: And don't listen to that retard


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I really would like to see new Armybooks for all armies before another rule update. 5th is solid as a game in many ways and mostly only need minor changes imo.

Non-smurf starterbox could mean an epic Grey Knights vs Chaos box. Awesome in boatloads of ways:biggrin:

I only hope that it doesnt mean that I have to wait till autumn 2012 before I get some new Chaos Codex


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> I really would like to see new Armybooks for all armies before another rule update. 5th is solid as a game in many ways and mostly only need minor changes imo.
> 
> Non-smurf starterbox could mean an epic Grey Knights vs Chaos box. Awesome in boatloads of ways:biggrin:
> 
> I only hope that it doesnt mean that I have to wait till autumn 2012 before I get some new Chaos Codex


In all honesty i would hope for a box set that is more interesting so im thinking....

Blood Angels Vs Chaos Marines?

It would work.......be pretty cool too! But as thats just a fanboy hope for both armies maybe we will get to see...

Grey Knights vs Daemons
Black Templer vs Chaos Marines

But all in all....Both Blood Angel's and Chaos Marines in a starter would make a hell of a sales pitch!:yahoo:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> F*** you GW grey knights finally get something then you out date them the next year why do you even do this you update the space marines the month after the 6th edition release and do the unloved better cooled much more deserving races like the sisters and grey knights and you out date them as it might actually be competition to their beloved space marines. I bet dark angels wont even get an update this edition . Why does GW favor their peto-richkid-fanboy-nob-retards when the veterans with jobs can be a much more beneficial market.
> 
> Don't forget to take your daily dose of cynicism k:
> 
> edit: And don't listen to that retard


Aside from the whole Blood of Kitten's is chatting out of his tight little brown one, you can go from one edition to the next without losing capability. RE - Orks, Eldar, 4th Edition Space Marines, Chaos, 4th Edition Nids, all were/are highly capable in 5th Edition.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

To be fair I'd probably get on my knees and blow like a Thai hooker for a new edition of 40k.

5th is pants, I've played a grand total of 7 games of 5th edition since it fell from the gaping orifice of Allessio Cavatore. 

Points to remember.

Kill Points = Shit.
True Line of Sight = Shit unless you make it... wait for it... true line of sight. Genius.
Victory Points - Put them back, which in turn will get shot of the retarded troops only scoring rule.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Actually production is an issue, GW only have a limited number of moulding machines,packers,printers etc a new core set of rules will interrupt the procedures.


Not as much as you think - don't forget, with a new 'AoBR' set coming out, production of the old one will stop, freeing up at least some of the time to do the casting.

Re. Troops only scoring units: I like this. It means armies are *gasp* balanced rather than full of elites and unique units! 
I do agree on kill points though. 1 point for a unit, no matter how much it cost? Massively penalises the horde player, and favours the smaller, high-cost armies. I can regularly only get 4-5 kill points from my opponents, whilst they have up to 10 available, more if I take Tervigons. I liked VPs. It also was a balancing factor.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Not as much as you think - don't forget, with a new 'AoBR' set coming out, production of the old one will stop, freeing up at least some of the time to do the casting.


but surely if a new set is coming out then it will replace the old one in the production que?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> but surely if a new set is coming out then it will replace the old one in the production que?


That's the point I was making, and your post made it seem like you thought that wasn't the case. Now I'm confused. 

New kits and rule sets come out all the time. They schedule the casting machines appropriately, and simply drop off some of the time spent on kits that they either have a back-log of or surplus supply. It's all planned a long time in advance.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> Well if this is true and it will be SM on SM. My money would go on Blood Ravens Vs Black Legion. All the groundwork and characters have been fleshed out in DOW and from a marketing angle it would make a lot of sense as a lot of PC gamers will instantly recognise the protagonists. If it is also true that a BR codex is coming it could also provide a neat tie in. The only downside for BR fans is they could become the new GW poster boys.


Another Marine codex? That would bring the total upto 7, nearly half of all the codices.



normtheunsavoury said:


> I really can't see it be Blood Ravens, there has been rumours and wish listing about a Dex for them for years, it's not going to happen.


Thank god for that.



MadCowCrazy said:


> I guess if GW had some brains they would try to market a starter set at existing players to try and get them to start another army, wouldn't that be a bigger seller than for new players? They could just rebox the AoBR with a new 6ed minidex.


Even GW isn't that bad, though I could easily see them redoing Battle for MaCcragge on a bigger scale.



Catpain Rich said:


> For the 6th ed starter box my guess would be GKs vs Daemons going by the options.


So a starter box where, going by the comments some people are making, Gk will always beat daemons.



SilverTabby said:


> And regardless of what is in the box, SM will 95% likely be the first (or possibly 2nd) Codex updated afterwards as so many people play it (40% of the entire player-base). Given it's been a few years since their last update, CSM will likely follow it as one of the biggest other sellers.
> 
> It's not GW being dicks, it's simple good marketing strategy.
> 
> Oh, and will people please give it a rest with the "F*** you Matt"'s? The SM Codex is fine. It's not broken, it can be beaten, and it was always going to be UM heavy as they are THE Codex army, always have been in the Fluff, and the Studio has about 8-10,000pts of the damned things (3/4 of which you can see in the museum) as opposed to 1500-3000 of the other minor Chapters. The decision to go heavily with UM was not solely his - the entire Studio management team and those above them made that decision for him when they planned the box covers, painting schedule, models to be sculpted and writing schedule. Matt is just the poor bugger who had his name plastered over the front of the book and so caught all the flak for it...


Two things, first good for you sticking up for Matt Ward. Second is it really only 40% of players being Space Marines, because I come up against Marines every 3 or 4 games out of 5. I suppose if you went off codex: Space Marine players, leaving out the other 5, then it's 40%.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Kill Points = Shit.
> ...
> Victory Points - Put them back, which in turn will get shot of the retarded troops only scoring rule.


This times eleventy billion. If they want people to take troops, make better troops.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Two things, first good for you sticking up for Matt Ward. Second is it really only 40% of players being Space Marines, because I come up against Marines every 3 or 4 games out of 5. I suppose if you went off codex: Space Marine players, leaving out the other 5, then it's 40%.


I'm going by the internal sales figures I have seen. The break-down then (2008-9, with the figures having been roughly the same for the previous 5-6 years too) was 40% of all 40K sales were marine-based. About another 25% were Chaos-based, then the rest roughly split equally (with of course DH, WH and DE being the smallest slices). 

This doesn't mean however, that people can't have multiple armies. Or that certain areas don't have a higher percentage of marine players than others. Don't forget, some countries are more WHF-based than 40K, some favour different armies as a cultural thing, and AoBR doesn't count as Marine sales - it's 'Core rules' sales.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry to be a thread 'Necromancer' (though to be honest, this time last month doesn't count as necromancy in my book, more gentle CPR) but I noticed something whilst reading the GK codex that made me stop and think - "you know, I do believe that regardless of what models are in it, we will be seeing the next 40K edition before next summer, maybe as late as UK GD next year". Also, that every Codex post GK will be entirely compatible with it too. 

You see, if you look carefully, there are small but consistant changes within the Codex that are different from every other current Codex out there. They are tiny, but to me say "these are the things that have been altered in the next edition, and they are far enough along in writing that edition to make the changes in Codecii". 

1) Every Independant Character is no longer labelled as such. They are instead "Infantry (Character)". As the main Rulebook is very clear on the rules stating "Independant Characters", expect this to be a change in every codex post GK and in the new rules. 

2) Mastery levels: Every other book has a creature-only upgrade or rule/gift with a specific name that allows a Psyker to cast multiple spells each turn. This comprehensive a Codex-wide system is likely to be indicative that that's how Psyker's "levels" will work in the next edition. But because the rules aren't out yet, they had to explain it in full in the GK book. 

3) To a lesser extent, the layout of the types of vehicle (ie "Vehicle (tank)") - though there is a slip-up on that one so it may just be a newer layout experiment. 

It's common practice for the last few Codecii before a new edition to be compatible. And the fact that the changes aren't that sweeping or massively noticable except if you know where to look fills me with hope that there aren't going to be massive changes, just corrections, clarifications and fixing any bits that are currently broken. 

As always, you can take this with salt, but from experience with the last two editions and how they were done, these are my predictions


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Intresteing, never noticed that about the character entrys in the GK codex, just looked and there is a slight lay out difference between the new codex, and say the SM codex*

*that may explain the confusion about the dreadknight and if its still classed as a MC when its equiped with the personal teleporter


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Isn't Blood of Kittens that site which throws around of a skidmarked undies on the off chance that one of them may be a scoop?
> 
> Until proved wrong, I'm calling bollocks. I'll stick with waiting for Harry et al to put something a bit more solid across before I waste my time with these shit stirrers.


And it isn't like there had been rumblings of 6th edition for the last few months either...

The only "substance" to their rumor is what will be in the starter box.

Here is a quick question for any that remember but when was the last time a 40k edition wasn't released in the 2nd half of the year?

I was thinking about this in regards to the 6th edition fear thread, and I remembered a old rumor.

Since the Bok Rumor said no xenos, hammer of the emperor, or sons of Ultramar, that only leaves a few armies:

CSM
CD
DA
BT
GK
SW
BA
SoB

I'm going to throw out those that have had a 5th ed codex, so that narrows the list down to:

"Evil"
CSM
CD

"Good"
BT
DA
SoB

Now we add in a rumor that Katie brought up

Blood Ravens

Now I know people are going to be "NNOOOOO!!!!! Burn the Heretic" But the Blood Ravens does have the benefit of NOT NEEDING A CODEX!!! And GW could do a special edition of the SM codex for a quick fix, along with the "Evil" armies 6th edition codex to boot.


----------

